# GMG Davy Crockett disappointment...



## yetavon (Sep 15, 2018)

After much research went with the DC, great review from a friend, Small Portable, versatile....
Got a good package deal from Pellethead on Amazon, fast service and shipping...
Open the box, start assembling and.....just a single grease tray.... 
Everything I seen in research, even the manual on GMG web site shows the  "Open Flame Technologies " grease shield and no mention of the single plate....
This is an apparent OPTION but mostly advertised as a main selling point.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear that.
I don't know anything about pellet grills, but that would make me mad!
Al


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 15, 2018)

I agree with Al, they shouldn’t advertise it as a big selling feature if it’s only an option you’ve got to pay extra for! Hopefully the grill still does a good job for you without that option. Good luck.


----------



## darwin101 (Sep 15, 2018)

They switched from the two piece grease tray to the single tray recently.  Lots of guys like the single better.  Give them a call or send email, they have great customer service.  I want the single, just haven't ordered it yet.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 15, 2018)

They started with a single grease tray then went to the open flame  option. Then I was told this spring they went back to the single tray. 
I’ve heard from many local guys that have the open flame tray that they weren’t impressed with it.


----------



## yetavon (Sep 15, 2018)

Just got it and both meals turned out great, had some temp issues the 2nd time, times dropping 35 degrees. 
I'll manage with it im sure


----------



## mike243 (Sep 16, 2018)

Temp swings are a part of the pellet life for most of them,I am pretty sure it wont affect the outcome and they will smoke more when in the lower temps,I suspect some of the lower temp swings may be beneficial to a certain amount


----------



## yetavon (Sep 16, 2018)

Didn't hurt the taste for sure. Fans and auger running, smoke blowing like a train, and temp kept dropping. Had me scratching  my head.


----------



## yetavon (Sep 19, 2018)

Have 3 runs with it now....managed to smoke 19 pork chops at work that everyone loved.
temp stayed rock solid.... till i upped the temp... raised up fine then yo-yoed about 30 
degrees several times... more practice to come


----------



## Ishi (Sep 19, 2018)

Some more things to look at. 
Is the cap on the chimney set right? My old Daniel Boone required 1 1/2 inch space. 
Are any sensors covered with foil?
Move the heat shield just a little to find the right spot


----------



## yetavon (Sep 19, 2018)

No cap adjustment on the DC... open or closed.
No foil involved. do want to experiment some with the shield.
Turkey breast tomorrow....


----------



## nchapelheel (Sep 19, 2018)

I bought the GMG Daniel Boone grill back in May. It has performed well. I don't get the smoke flavor, but Todd sent
me a new smoker tube. I haven't tried it yet due to the hurricane, but I will soon. Smoking a brisket is next on the
list. Have to go to Costco to get it Friday. I am trying a pastrami recipe. Hope it works!!
nChapelHeel


----------



## yetavon (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm getting good smoke flavor and nice ring, but a tubes on the wish list for cold smoking. The more we use it the better i like it. It gets moved around a bit, so every new spot you must check the heat shield spacing.


----------

